# Are you kidding me?



## rogerpa (Apr 26, 2012)

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/special-editions/bsm-2012v2n1/enews_042612.html


----------



## steveray (Apr 26, 2012)

Look on the bright side.....it is someone saying that codes are good.......


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 26, 2012)

ICC eNews said:
			
		

> http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/special-editions/bsm-2012v2n1/enews_042612.html _Mike Holmes, Building Safety Month _
> 
> _Honorary Ambassador_
> 
> ...


Maybe it is an April fools...I would wait it out until May 1st to make sure.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

he does stress the importance of getting permits and doing things safely and correctly, eh


----------



## permitguy (Apr 26, 2012)

Is this controversial somehow?  What's the big deal?


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 26, 2012)

Amen Permit!

Safety is cool and I wish we could market it every week regardless of who (or whom) is advocating it


----------



## tmurray (Apr 26, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> he does stress the importance of getting permits and doing things safely and correctly, eh


As a Canadian I take offense to that...eh


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 26, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> he does stress the importance of getting permits and doing things safely and correctly, eh


As a french-canadian, I fully support this statement, no.  eh vous?


----------



## pwood (Apr 26, 2012)

tmurray said:
			
		

> As a californian I like take offense to that...eh really dude!


 i fixed it!


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 28, 2012)

The words No Permit No Inspection Could have KILLED someone is nearly in every show

The exposure to the public is tremendous and the result is probably something like this

Now that I have see the show I know what to watch out for so

I can hire the low price guy and if I relly watch him even a little bit

we wont need those silly permits! everything will be OK


----------



## LARMGUY (May 3, 2012)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> The words No Permit No Inspection Could have KILLED someone is nearly in every showThe exposure to the public is tremendous and the result is probably something like this
> 
> Now that I have see the show I know what to watch out for so
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true architect.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 3, 2012)

LARMGUY said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true architect.


I experience Architect1281's post every day when working at the permit counter, and it isn't just from watching some show.  It's from talking to family members who had the work done and watched somebody else do it.  It's from talking to neighbors, or a fly-by-night contractor on a project down the street.  All well intended, nevertheless, no good deed goes unpunished.  I wouldn't say that blame should be assigned to Mr. Holmes, but there will be just as much likely hood someone will get a permit as doesn't from watching his show.


----------



## BSSTG (May 3, 2012)

Greetings

So what's the building inspectors worst enemy?

Home Depot!

BS


----------

